# Geoengenharia



## jpaulov (12 Jun 2011 às 20:17)

vi por acaso este vídeo no youtube:

Alguém sabe da veracidade destas coisas? Será que andam mesmo a pulverizar a atmosfera com químicos?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 20:52)

Naevo disse:


> Alguém sabe da veracidade destas coisas? Será que andam mesmo a pulverizar a atmosfera com químicos?



Já há muito tempo. Pelo menos desde o tempo da guerra do Vietname. Fora tudo aquilo que emitimos por via dos processos de industrialização. Falo apenas das formas de alterar os estados de tempo.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2011 às 21:02)

Sim, é verdade. O CO2, H2O, NOx e outros produtos de combustão libertados para a atmosfera pelos diversos tipos de motor utilizados em aeronaves, são todos produtos químicos. No caso dos motores "a jacto", os rastos chamados de contrails deixados para trás tornam, certas vezes possivel, a visualização destes, mais propriamente do vapor de água super congelado que ao reflectir a luz, solar ou de outra fonte, torna possível a sua visualização. As palavras "certas vezes" utilizadas anteriormente referem-se às características particulares da atmosfera que tornam possível o fenómeno. Por estes motivos é que os contrails aparecem, ou não, e apresentam tantas e variadas formas. Pelo menos é o que eu penso. No entanto também não se podem descartar outras hipóteses até prova em contrário


----------



## Agreste (12 Jun 2011 às 21:19)

Uma coisa que não entendo na teoria dos chemtrails é o que se ganharia com a dispersão dessas substâncias químicas.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

Agreste disse:


> Uma coisa que não entendo na teoria dos contrails é o que se ganharia com a dispersão dessas substâncias químicas.



contrails???

Talvez quisesse dizer chemtrails, não?


----------



## jpaulov (12 Jun 2011 às 21:49)

...mas andar a pulverizar alumínio, boro e outros que tais pela atmosfera não pode trazer efeitos nocivos para a saúde?


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2011 às 01:35)

Se andassem a pulverizar a atmosfera com químicos para tornar as pessoas mais inteligentes seria um problema complicado e chato, mas como pulverizam apenas químicos para criar totós, menos mal. Darwin tratará deles.


----------



## jpaulov (13 Jun 2011 às 11:38)

Vince disse:


> Se andassem a pulverizar a atmosfera com químicos para tornar as pessoas mais inteligentes seria um problema complicado e chato, mas como pulverizam apenas químicos para criar totós, menos mal. Darwin tratará deles.



Ok....ainda bem!! Pelo menos a ver se sai uma raça pura! Sim... porque pelos vistos, os que há, andam disfarçados de "inteligentes"!


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2015 às 16:57)

*Models show injecting aerosols into the atmosphere to prevent hurricanes possibly feasible*

http://phys.org/news/2015-10-aeroso...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

Anteriormente já abordei este assunto, incluindo o seu custo irrisório. Ainda assim, e evitando as 'teorias da conspiração':



> High in the sky where the cirrus ice crystal clouds form, jet contrails draw their crisscross patterns. Now researchers have found that these elevated ice cloud trails can influence temperatures on the ground and affect local climate, according to a team of Penn State geographers.
> 
> "Research done regarding September 2001, during the three days (following 9-11) when no commercial jets were in the sky, suggested that contrails had an effect," said Andrew M. Carleton, professor of geography. "But that was only three days. We needed to look longer, while jets were in the air, to determine the real impact of contrails on temperature and in terms of climate."





> The researchers report that the "diurnal temperature range was statistically significantly reduced at outbreak stations versus non-outbreak stations." In the South, this amounted to about a 6 degree Fahrenheit reduction in daily temperature range, while in the Midwest, there was about a 5 degree Fahrenheit reduction. Temperatures the days before and after the outbreaks did not show this effect, indicating that the lower temperatures were due to the contrail outbreaks.



http://news.psu.edu/story/361041/2015/06/18/research/jet-contrails-affect-surface-temperatures

Esta conclusão (que os _contrails_ mudam o tempo) já é conhecida desde os anos 70:







E especialmente:


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2015 às 19:01)

isso de mandar cenas para a atmosfera para controlar o tempo é devia para já esta provado que é imprevisível e se podemos estar a desviar de um lado podemos envia-los para outro e tipo varrer para debaixo do tapete


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2016 às 22:33)

Another example is the array of technologies—often referred to collectively as geoengineering—that potentially could help reverse the warming effects of global climate change. One that has gained my personal attention is stratospheric aerosol injection, or SAI, a method of seeding the stratosphere with particles that can help reflect the sun’s heat, in much the same way that volcanic eruptions do.

An SAI program could limit global temperature increases, reducing some risks associated with higher temperatures and providing the world economy additional time to transition from fossil fuels. The process is also relatively inexpensive—the National Research Council estimates that a fully deployed SAI program would cost about $10 billion yearly.

As promising as it may be, moving forward on SAI would raise a number of challenges for our government and for the international community. On the technical side, greenhouse gas emission reductions would still have to accompany SAI to address other climate change effects, such as ocean acidification, because SAI alone would not remove greenhouse gases from the atmosphere.

On the geopolitical side, the technology’s potential to alter weather patterns and benefit certain regions at the expense of others could trigger sharp opposition by some nations. Others might seize on SAI’s benefits and back away from their commitment to carbon dioxide reductions. And, as with other breakthrough technologies, global norms and standards are lacking to guide the deployment and implementation of SAI.

*Director Brennan Speaks at the Council on Foreign Relations*

https://www.cia.gov/news-informatio...eaks-at-the-council-on-foreign-relations.html

---
*
Spies feared hostile nations were controlling the weather*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ile-nations-were-controlling-the-weather.html


----------

